# Cyprus style carob fudge



## Ishbel (Oct 17, 2006)

When I was a young girl, carob was a major crop on the island of Cyprus. This recipe for a kind of fudge was made by our cook to keep us children happy!
4 oz seasame seeds
2 oz carob powder
1 dessertspoon of greek-style honey
few drops of vanilla essence
juice of half an orange

Grind the sesame seeds (I use a processor, Vassilou used a pestle and mortar!)  Add the other ingredients and process until well mixed.

Form mixture into little balls, chill well before eating.


----------

